

The next Frankenstein - A hacker in Cuba - ccc3
http://www.desdecuba.com/generationy/?p=578
This blog generally publishes anecdotal stories of life in Cuba. I thought this one might be of interest here. Keep in mind that it's translated from Spanish, so it could be awkwardly worded in places.<p>I wonder what he would have accomplished had he been born somewhere else.
======
pseingatl
I've got RAM I can send; will they let it into Cuba?

